# Glass Lid



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

24X4? How long have you had the tank set up? Usually that much light would cause MAJOR algae problems. Check out the stickies on the first part of the lighting section on this site. Yes, having glass between your light and the water does cause a problem with lighting. I read somewhere that it can cause up to a 50% reduction in par. Just do a google search on >> glass lid and par >>>.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My tank is covered tight, I just keep it clean.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have glass on my 5.5G and the plants grow great! Light is about 3" from lid.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Just recently someone here measured the loss of PAR with a glass "lid" on the tank. It was about 10-15%, even for a not too clean lid.

Contest tanks don't have glass on top because those tanks get daily heavy maintenance and the lid is in the way. And, they look a lot better without the lid. I quit covering my tanks a few years ago, and have never regretted it. Yes, I do occasionally lose an adventurous fish, but I still much prefer it this way.


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Contest tanks don't have glass on top because those tanks get daily heavy maintenance and the lid is in the way. And, they look a lot better without the lid. I quit covering my tanks a few years ago, and have never regretted it. Yes, I do occasionally lose an adventurous fish, but I still much prefer it this way.


Any other reasons you removed the lid than above?

I was thinking first to do no lid but thought the evap and heat loss would be too much. Plus the cat may take a swim! :biggrin:

kirk


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> 24X4? How long have you had the tank set up? Usually that much light would cause MAJOR algae problems. .


Yeah,i have 4.8watts per gallon and position above the tank. Thats crazy lighting, i know. but 6months old and only the hair algae on the tips of leaves. Its a neglected and experiential tank.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Glass lid*

Check this out....http://http://www.omnima.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=6 scroll towards the middle of the article. I'm not an engineer or a scientist but these figures are pretty clear. I'm sure the figures would change due to the thickness of the glass....and the cleanliness. Bottom line is if a lid works for you then great, keep using it. IMO a lid just gets in the way. I have a center glass brace on my 80g. It's a PITA :angryfire! As far as the evaporation goes, I just make topping of the water a part of my daily routine.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> Check this out....http://http://www.omnima.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=6 scroll towards the middle of the article. I'm not an engineer or a scientist but these figures are pretty clear. I'm sure the figures would change due to the thickness of the glass....and the cleanliness.


I notice that the person making those PAR readings is holding the sensor with his hand. That doesn't work well, because his arm blocks some light and reflects some light. I found that I needed to use a fixture that keeps my hand out of the tank when taking readings. It could be that his with/without glass comparison is still good, since I haven't tried that measurement.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have to use lids in my house to prevent dust from filling up the tanks! Not to mention the evaporation in here is crazy! I want to try one top less tank w/ plants growing up and out. I like the look.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I live in a damp area by the Chesapeake Bay so if I were to remove my covers the house windows would be fogged and wet all of the time, as stated you may loose a fish or a cat, but my biggest concern is moisture getting into my lighting fixtures. They were both very expensive and the added cost of bulbs is what really worries me. My tank sets on an oak base and has oak trim so I made an oak valance for the top of my tank and my lighting sits inside and is not visable from the front, I did this in an effort to hide everything. If I had an ADA style tank that was really sleek with clean lines I would most likely opt for some hanging lights, glass tubing, etc.


----------

